# Squeaking noise



## romeric (Jun 6, 2015)

sup everyone? when I turn on my goat there is a loud squeaking noise. not sure if its from the engine or it could be something to do with the clutch. every time I push the clutch in it goes away, when I let off the clutch the squeaking noise comes back. Would a new clutch be needed or would it be something else. did any of you guys ever have the same issue before. My car is an 06 gto with a manual trany. Thanks in advance


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

More than likely its the throwout bearing. While you're in there if the clutch hasn't been replaced in a while put in a slave with throwout bearing, pilot bearing, clutch assembly with flywheel and be sure to put in a remote bleeder.


----------



## romeric (Jun 6, 2015)

Yeah its the throwout bearing. Is it considered part of a clutch, because my warranty does not cover clutches. It sucks


----------

